# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Subdivision Land Size

## sstyln

Live in the Yarra Ranges area in VIC and wondering on the min land size requriements for a subdivision in the suburbs. 
Do you think this would be enough? 
30m x 12m = 360m2

----------


## Bedford

I think it would depend where in the shire, best to contact Shire of Yarra Ranges in Lilydale and run it past them.......just don't be in a hurry :Biggrin:

----------

